# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Vanhat viestit, löytyykö mistään?

## kouvo

Löytyykö käyttäjien kaikkia viestejä mistään? Tilastojen kautta kun katsoo, niin näyttäisi että käyttäjäkohtaiset viestihistoriatiedot on rajattu 20 sivuun.

----------

